# PRO's Frame Size?



## mircea100%vegetarian (Jul 12, 2008)

*if you know, post the pro's frame size that they use now, or a link.*

i am curious about:
-Sven Nys's Colnago size?
-Niels Albert's Stevens size?
-Zdenek Stybar's Ridley size?


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

mircea100%vegetarian said:


> *if you know, post the pro's frame size that they use now, or a link.*
> 
> i am curious about:
> -Sven Nys's Colnago size?
> ...


I am curious to why it matters?


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

Stybar is on a 54 X-Night


----------



## shapelike (Sep 13, 2009)

pigpen said:


> I am curious to why it matters?


It's a discussion forum. People like to discuss various things.

Sven Nys' setup (geo info at the bottom): http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/pro-bike-sven-nyss-colnago-c50-cross-20136


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

jmoote said:


> Stybar is on a 54 X-Night


Thanks. He is like 6' (1.82m) tall right?


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

183cm / 6 feet even.


----------



## mircea100%vegetarian (Jul 12, 2008)

wow, for 183cm he's on 54 frame (545 horizontal-top-tube; 73,5 seat-angle)?!?
big stem, right?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

It's an integrated stem/bar but this says that it's only 120mm. To my eyes it doesn't look especially long. I'm 6'0" and I ride a Ridley in 56, but my setup is more relaxed than Stybar's. Remember that the 54 frame size is seatpost center-to-center, and that there's a good amount of saddle setback in his rig.
http://www.cyclocrossworld.com/BOSS.cfm?Action=Edit&theKey=19&ShowDisabled=0


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

That's what I was thinking. I'm the same height and have a 56.5 top tube and 120 stem.


----------



## mircea100%vegetarian (Jul 12, 2008)

pretender said:


> I'm 6'0" and I ride a Ridley in 56, but my setup is more relaxed than Stybar's.


i am newbie. your frame has 560 horizontal-top-tube and 73,5 seat-angle. 
-what do you mean by "more relaxed setup"? shorter and higher stem? saddle more back or forward?
thanks!


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

pretender said:


> I'm 6'0" and I ride a Ridley in 56, but my setup is more relaxed than Stybar's.


That is what has me confused as I to am 6' albeit with a slighty longer torso compared to inseam and will be ordering an X-Night (or two) frameset when the new model becomes available in the US. Having briefly ridden a 56 with a 12cm stem, seeing Stybar on a 54 I can't help wonder whether or not I could ride the 54 as well.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Hmmmmm...a bunch of cross size queens.
This sport keeps gettin' weirder.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

do pros tend to ride a shorter top tube than they would on a road bike?


----------



## mircea100%vegetarian (Jul 12, 2008)

shapelike said:


> Sven Nys' setup (geo info at the bottom): http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/pro-bike-sven-nyss-colnago-c50-cross-20136


his 2009 C50 Cross bike has the same setup like in 2007 C50 Cross. horizontal-top-tube being 560mm. 

-does anyone knows the Seat-Tube-Angle of his C50 Cross?

thanks!


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

73 or 73.25* on Nys' bike


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

the mayor said:


> Hmmmmm...a bunch of cross size queens.
> This sport keeps gettin' weirder.


Size does matter ya know....


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

ZoomBoy said:


> Size does matter ya know....


Not for me.
I wonder if Sven likes to hold hands?
I wonder if Stybar is a cuddler?


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

the mayor said:


> Not for me.
> I wonder if Sven likes to hold hands?
> I wonder if Stybar is a cuddler?


I hear the Albert rolls over and goes to sleep.....


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

ZoomBoy said:


> I hear the Albert rolls over and goes to sleep.....


Tell me something I don't already know. Wouldn't even give me cab fare....


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

the mayor said:


> Tell me something I don't already know. Wouldn't even give me cab fare....


oww .. the walk of shame is so bad in bike shoes . . .


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

d2p said:


> oww .. the walk of shame is so bad in bike shoes . . .


It was a short walk....there's a bus stop at the end of his neighborhood.Still...the guy could afford it. Ya know what I mean?


----------

